# GTX 1080 Ti PCIE 3.0 x16 vs PCIE 2.0 x16 test in 8 games at 1080p



## Enterprise24 (Jun 1, 2019)

OK so it's me again    Today I will show you about PCIE 3.0 x16 vs PCIE 2.0 x16 with my 1080 Ti.

Test system

i7-8700K @ 5Ghz core & 4.8Ghz uncore
ASRock Z370 Taichi P4.00 (set PCIE 2.0 mode in BIOS)
2x8GB DDR4-3500 16-18-18-36-2T
EVGA GTX 1080 Ti @ 2126 core / 12474 mem 
Corsair HX 750W
NZXT H440 White
Custom Water Cooling
Windows 10 64 bit 1607
Nvidia 430.64
Record by ShadowPlay 










TLDW for those who don't want to watch the video.



Spoiler


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 3, 2019)

Same results found when TPU and other sites covered it! Nice!


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2019)

I wish I had enough time to do something like this!!   Great work and thank you


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jun 4, 2019)

Someone wonder does shadowplay affect performance so I test ACO again but without recording.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Jul 11, 2019)

Enterprise24 said:


> OK so it's me again    Today I will show you about PCIE 3.0 x16 vs PCIE 2.0 x16 with my 1080 Ti.
> 
> Test system
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 11, 2019)

I have run a gtx 1080 ti in my old x58 system for over two years and hornestly it has worked great and yes that is pcie gen 2 only.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 11, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> I have run a gtx 1080 ti in my old x58 system for over two years and hornestly it has worked great and yes that is pcie gen 2 only.


Working great and realizing its potential are two different things. At 1080p any CPU from that generation holds FPS back - especially with such a high end card. Surely you are getting 60 FPS, I get that, but its putting a glass ceiling on the card.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 11, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Working great and realizing its potential are two different things. At 1080p any CPU from that generation holds FPS back - especially with such a high end card. Surely you are getting 60 FPS, I get that, but its putting a glass ceiling on the card.



The so cald glass ceiling you talk about whas not so bad in the beginning, but as of 2019, games has become to much for the old cpu and as i planning to get a second gtx 1080 ti for a sli setup. I am planning to replace the old hardware with a ryzen 9 3950X when it comes out and then the glass ceiling shut be gone any way.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Jul 30, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> The so cald glass ceiling you talk about whas not so bad in the beginning, but as of 2019, games has become to much for the old cpu and as i planning to get a second gtx 1080 ti for a sli setup. I am planning to replace the old hardware with a ryzen 9 3950X when it comes out and then the glass ceiling shut be gone any way.



Well, that's true, but what do you mean by old cpu?


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 30, 2019)

JovHinner123 said:


> Well, that's true, but what do you mean by old cpu?



My current CPU I7 980X came out in 1Q2010 and we are now in 3Q2019. So my cpu is over 9 years old now and if that is not old for hardware, i dont know when its old.


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 30, 2019)

I added a 6 core Xeon to my X58 system, it's running 4.5GHz and 75C in games.

At 4.5GHz, it's within 10% of my 6 core 3930k socket 2011 system at stock clocks.

I get full framerate out of the 7970 running a 2048 x 1536 at 75 Hz. 

Crysis looks beautiful on a CRT, btw.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 30, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> At 4.5GHz, it's within 10% of my 6 core 3930k socket 2011 system at stock clocks.
> 
> I get full framerate out of the 7970 running a 2048 x 1536 at 75 Hz.


10% is significant, especially since you are running above 1080p resolution pushing 50% more pixels which makes it more GPU bound.

A 7970 also isn't a very powerful card in the first place. Put a modern mid-range card up there and that glass ceiling I keep talking about becomes more apparent.


----------

